# Marples 5 1/2 Jack plane



## beermatt (28 Dec 2012)

Hi hope you all had a good Christmas .

I was wondering If anyone had any info on any websites about the history of marples planes . :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Dec 2012)

You'll find some on wooden ones, but there doesn't seem to be much on steel ones.


----------



## Vann (26 May 2013)

From what I've read they made (or had made for them) cast iron planes from 1935 to 1969. Their early M5½, like Records early 05½, had 2¼" cutting irons. So if you're trying to date your Marples 5½, the iron width would indicate whether it's pre-WW2.

There's a copy of Marples 1938 catalogue somewhere on line - showing their iron planes amoung other things.

HTH.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## AndyT (26 May 2013)

You might want to look here where I posted the planes pages from the full wholesale 1938 catalogue:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post764757.html#p764757

The catalogue Vann was thinking of is available at the Rose Antique Tools site here 

http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id220.html under "M" alongside all sorts of other goodies. 

Grace's guide has a brief overview here: http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/William_Marples_and_Sons

And this page at the current Joseph Marples gives a further insight into just how complicated the history of the various Marples companies is:

http://www.marples.co.uk/page2.html


----------



## Vann (26 May 2013)

AndyT":23yf2k57 said:


> The catalogue Vann was thinking of is available at the Rose Antique Tools site here
> 
> http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id220.html under "M" alongside all sorts of other goodies.


Yes that's the one, thanks Andy.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## bugbear (27 May 2013)

I have two of the old Marples Bailey pattern planes - they are both of excellent quality, castings, machining and blade.

Recommended - if you see them cheap.

BugBear


----------



## lurcher (25 Dec 2013)

if you come accross any buy them i have 
no7
no6
no 5.1/2
no5 
3 x no 4s
i want a 4,1/2 and a no 3 
i have sold all my record and stanley as the marples are great planes very well made 
also have a woden no 7 that is in very good condition that will be going to ebay soon 
i think our plane makers are as good as our american cousins 
happy christmas to you all


----------

